# How to assemle an AFX Gplus chassis



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

Help!!!!
I noticed that the armature was knocking on the magnet a bit, so I decided to open the motor up to take a look. My first with inline motors, tjets I do all the time.

Trying to push the axis back in to remount, I split one of the com-brushes... Please tell, how to keep'em apart to thread the axis back between them. Is there a technique?

Now I have to buy brushes too... will the spring pop out now that the brush is broke, once I pull the axis back out?

Help


----------



## 13013comstock (Nov 25, 2006)

I have several AFX G-Plus chassis... I've had to buy some spare brushes for just this problem. The brush springs should stay in their holders when the brushes are removed, but I work over a box to catch everything that drops or flies off... I install one brush and spring in its holder and place a thin strip of masking tape over the brush, taping it to the chassis in a compressed position. I repeat this with the second brush. I then position the armiture in the chassis. When the front of the armiture is in between the two brushes, I remove the tape, right before snapping the front bearing into place. I hope this description is understandable. If anyone else has any ideas, I'd like to hear them too.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't know if you can do this with a G-Plus, but I disassembled a Tyco TCR the other day. This is also an inline chassis with a brush arrangement much like the G Plus. What I did was remove the brush barrels from the chassis (after removing the armature); you may have to slightly pry up on the clamps holding the barrels in place. Then reseat the magnets and armature. I can then put the brush and spring into the barrel and insert the barrel back into/through the brush barrel holding clamp until it snaps in. When it works, it's easy.

I'm guessing that's how it's done at the factory. The magnets and armature are installed first and then the brush barrels are inserted into the clamps. I don't see how it could be done any other way.

Joe


----------

